# Primary teaching in Auckland



## lauranash (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi there, 

I'm a primary teacher from the UK looking to relocate to NZ. I understand that the process for getting employed Is different to Oz because, rather than applying to the states who then place you in a school, you apply directly to schools who get you a work permit if they want/need you. Have I understood this correctly? Can anyone provide me with any guidance? 

I'm a young teacher looking to relocate alone. 

Laura


----------



## inky (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,
My OH is looking into this (primary school teacher) As I get more details I will post them to help you.


----------



## lauranash (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you, Inky. I'd really appreciate that


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

There's lots of threads on here about becoming a teacher in NZ. Long story short, it's difficult. Most positions are filled internally, via word of mouth and through friends of friends. It's very insular. Auckland is particularity difficult. If you search for the previous threads, they suggest the best method is to get a non-teaching job, volunteer at a school you are interested at working at and integrate into the society. My wife, a former teacher in Auckland, agrees.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

*changes to the LTSSL and ISSL*

Not good news I'm afraid.

Some occupations have been removed from the* LTSSL* including:

Secondary School Teacher, and
Early Childhood (Pre-primary School Teacher).

"The recent review identified two occupations (Primary School Teacher and Early Childhood Teacher (Montessori Teacher)) to be removed from the *ISSL* as there are no longer shortages in these areas. No new occupations will be added to the ISSL."

If you google you can find out more about it.


----------



## joshuatan87 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am looking at doing the same thing but I will be moving in July. I guess it is easier for me as I am Aussie and have taught in Australia and overseas in an international school. I am hoping to score some relief work and will most likely base myself west of AKL. Can someone confirm if getting relief work in term 3 is very possible?


----------



## relocatella (Nov 27, 2011)

carosapien said:


> "The recent review identified two occupations (Primary School Teacher and Early Childhood Teacher (Montessori Teacher)) to be removed from the *ISSL* as there are no longer shortages in these areas. No new occupations will be added to the ISSL."


I wish more Montessori teachers were hired. Our son is going to a Montessori school here in Paris (closing next year -lack of trained EMT teacher) and our chance to enroll him in a Montessori school when in Auckland seems very thin since the waiting list seems to be 2 years long.


----------

